
SoftBank's Son says Japan should make AI mandatory subject for college students - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-softbank-group-son/softbanks-son-says-japan-should-make-ai-mandatory-subject-for-college-students-idUSKBN1YL09I
======
this-ali
The Initiative does make sense. But it would require a more "method" to
introduce it. The vision Son has in this article was to help Japan rise in
terms of technological advancement. All through AI can help all fields, should
_everyone_ learn AI?

